# Common Attic (condo's) Fire Barrier



## zab (Jun 14, 2009)

Looked at a job air sealing and adding some insulation in a condo. Owner is very interested in having the work done, but . . . 

Apparently when the condo's where originally built the common wall was not extended to the roof sheathing. Because of this the condominium association wants a fire barrier put in if any work is done in the attic. So . . . 

anybody have any idea of what might be considered appropriate. I was thinking maybe fire retardant poly. I only have a 14x18 access, so I'm not thinking getting SR up there would be possible.

Thanks, 

Ben Z


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I doubt that that is gonna satisfy the developer. Your gonna have to probably cut a 5 foot slot in the ceiling and send drywall up into the attic.


----------



## zab (Jun 14, 2009)

don't believe the developer is really in the picture, the development is 20-25 years old


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Developer/condo association whatever. Your gonna have to frame a wall above the existing wall, install drywall and fire tape the seams.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You'll need a bigger opening than that. If its an apartment complex turned condo then draft stopping is more likely the need but if you have a block fire wall seperating condos then that wall needs to be permanant in nature with drywall up to the rafters and then back a few feet. Poly wont cut it. There are specific guidelines and there are a few ways to do it. Look in the IBC


----------



## zab (Jun 14, 2009)

well, if I have to put in a full SR wall, that's going to kill this job for me, I hope not. . . It would be gravy otherwise


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

It's not that YOU have to put in SR wall, but ANYBODY who happens to do this job has to do the wall. 
Sure, a heck of a lot more work. Explain to the ho why this has to be done. Explain why anybody else that comes in and tries to say otherwise is full of it, and then price the job accordingly. You get the job, you make $$ doing it. If not, move on.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

Big liability, if you do not bring it up to current code I wouldn't touch it. God forbid there is a fire after you modify the connection between 2 units & it wasn't done properly you will have a huge liability on your hands. A detail like that would have to be designed by an architect or engineer & approved by the locality. Just my 2 cents but your in a high liability spot when retrofitting a fire wall. On the flip side you are looking at a potentially profitable job if they want it done correctly !


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

You need to find out what the fire code was back when these were built, and if adding insulation is considered a change to structure that would require a upgrade to curent code.

But even 20 to 25 years ago fire separation was required in the attic space in all jurisdictions I have worked in.




Also don't forget you have to drywall both sides of the wall in the attic. And maybe it may work for the better and you get a job putting in separation walls for all units.

And don't be afraid to talk to the Fire Marshall about this, its not your house and more money for you. Fire Marshall through the Building department is who makes final decisions on fire code around here.


----------

